# UK Based Stabilising Service



## ForeverLearning (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello all, Is anyone aware of any UK base stabilising services? 

I am wanting to get some maple burl but unless I can get it stabilised it may be a waste for WA handles

Cheers in advance!


----------

